# Mantis



## askho (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome. I can't help you with your ID, but we have some here that can I am sure.

Please wander on over to the introductions forum to make your intro.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 13, 2009)

Not so sure about the first one but the second one looks like it could be Neodanuria bolauana.


----------



## Christian (Dec 13, 2009)

Where are they from?


----------



## askho (Dec 14, 2009)

Christian said:


> Where are they from?


They are from Tanzania


----------



## sufistic (Dec 15, 2009)

askho said:


> They are from Tanzania


First one Polyspilota sp. Second is Neodanuria bolauana.


----------



## Christian (Dec 15, 2009)

The first one is right, the second is not as clear, as the angle hides some important characters. _Neodanuria_ may be likely, but not absolutely sure.


----------



## gadunka888 (Dec 15, 2009)

i woud love to see them in culture! the last one looks like its got a stick for a butt lol


----------



## sufistic (Dec 15, 2009)

Christian said:


> The first one is right, the second is not as clear, as the angle hides some important characters. _Neodanuria_ may be likely, but not absolutely sure.


Thanks Christian. You're right about the angles.


----------

